# EFF, libraries: Keep your ACTA out of our Internet!



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"Library groups have joined forces with the EFF and others to demand a seat at the table when it comes to negotiating the Anti-Counterfeiting Trade Agreement. Also, they want all Internet regulation stripped from the treaty.

The Obama administration has already pledged transparency on ACTA, though we haven't seen much of it to date."
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2009/07/acta-no-internet.ars


----------

